# DRI päällä kde käynnistyy mustaan ruutuun

## ToXiC81

wtf? Muokkauslomakkeessa on vissiin joku bugi, aioin vain poistaa tuon ylipitkän rivin mutta se syö puolet viestiä :-\ --Flammie

Eli ongelma on etta kun laitan xorg.conf:a DRI:n päälle niin X:ä ja KDE käynnistyvät mustaan ruutuun eikä kone enään reagoi mihinkään muuhun kuin poweri ja reset nappiin.

Jos DRI on pois päältä nin KDE käynnistyy kiltisti ja toimii mainiosti

Minulla on koneessa KDE 3.3.2, Xorg-x11 6.8.2-r1, linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r3 kerneli, kokeilin myös r11 kerneliä ja mm-kerneliä.

Kone on Amd 3000+ barton, ASUS   A7V8X-X emo , Radeon 9800XT (club3d), 1Gb ram

Olen nyt ehtinyt kokeilla vaikka ja mitä mutta mikään ei tunnu auttavan.

Ja foorumilta ole etsinyt ohjeita toista viikkoa.

Mutta mitään ei ole löytynyt mikä olisi auttanut.

Tässä vähän logi tiedostoja:

dmesg:

```

bash-2.05b# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 (root@tux) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1,

 ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Wed Jun 22 13:33:42 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fffc000 - 000000003ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffff000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f5e20

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   A7V8X-X  0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   A7V8X-X  0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc0b2

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   A7V8X-X  0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc030

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   A7V8X-X  0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc058

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS A7V8X-X  0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo2 ro root=347

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c05c4000 soft=c05c3000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2154.051 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 903948k/917504k available (3396k kernel code, 13100k reserved, 1244k data, 208k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4243.45 BogoMIPS (lpj=2121728)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 0000000000000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 3000+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1960, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Via IRQ fixup

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe800-0xe81f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x370-0x375 has been reserved

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1119465021.212:0): initialized

inotify device minor=63

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W].

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xa6000000, 00:0c:6e:db:81:e0, IRQ 23.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 01e1 Link 45e1.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A]: no GSI

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xa400-0xa407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xa408-0xa40f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 2F040J0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y120L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-812S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 >

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb4 < hdb5 hdb6 hdb7 >

hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, pci mem 0xa6800000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0xb400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller(#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0xb000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller(#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0xa800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0x87e5370]

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0x87e5370]

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0x87e5370]

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0x87e5370]

ALSA device list:

  #0: VIA 8235 with AD1980 at 0xe000, irq 22

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 PCI1 USB0 USB1 USB2 SU20 SLAN

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hdb7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb7: journal params: device hdb7, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024,

 max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb7: checking transaction log (hdb7)

ReiserFS: hdb7: replayed 2 transactions in 0 seconds

ReiserFS: hdb7: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

Adding 811240k swap on /dev/hdb5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

ReiserFS: hdb7: Removing [150141 164645 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hdb7: Removing [150328 154481 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hdb7: Removing [31821 31788 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hdb7: Removing [31821 31763 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hdb7: Removing [5546 5704 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hdb7: Removing [5546 5701 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hdb7: Removing [5546 5696 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hdb7: Removing [5546 5695 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hdb7: Removing [5546 5685 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hdb7: Removing [5546 5675 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hdb7: Removing [5546 5613 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hdb7: Removing [5546 5611 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hdb7: Removing [5546 5563 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hdb7: Removing [3 85 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hdb7: Removing [3 34 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hdb7: There were 15 uncompleted unlinks/truncates. Completed

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT400/KT400A/KT600 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 512M @ 0xc0000000

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 803 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.10.19 [Feb  9 2005] on minor 0

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

```

xorg.conf:

```

# File: xorg.conf

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

```

Ylipitkiä rivejä karsittu + code-blokit --Flammie

----------

## Betrayed

 *Quote:*   

> Warning only 896MB will be used.
> 
> Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.
> 
> 896MB LOWMEM available.
> ...

 

En nyt osaa varsinaisesti vastata kysymykseesi koskien DRI:tä mutta kannattaa kääntää kerneli uudelleen high-mem supportilla:

```
-> Processor type and features                                                                                                                   │

-> High Memory Support

High Memory Support (4GB)  --->
```

Eli laittaa high-mem supportti tohon 4GB niin saat koko rammis käyttöön. Pisti vaan silmään tuo  :Wink: 

EDIT: koodi

----------

## ToXiC81

Jepsis...

Tuo pääsi unohtumaan kun just asensin koko hoidon alusta asti.

----------

## The_Oak

Ittellä on hyvin samantapainen ongelma. Koneelle saa yhteyden ssh:lla, mutta jos yrittää tappaa X:n kone jumittuu. Tätä on testattu sekä nVidian että ATIn näytönohjaimilla

----------

## Flammie

Noni, tässä on se foorumisoftan välistä kaappaama osa vielä:

 *Quote:*   

> xorg.log:
> 
> ```
> 
> X Window System Version 6.8.2
> ...

 

----------

## Obi-Lan

Jos käytäs fglrx:ää niin kernelis ei saa olla DRM käännettynä mukaan. Itselläni oli joskus myös sellaista ongelmaa, että X päätti käyttää TV:tä ainoana näyttölaitteena jonka seurausena monitori oli luonnollisesti pimeänä koska kuvaa tuli ainoastaan tv-outista. Tosin tämä oli seurausta kun opettelin säätämään tv-out:tia yleensä.

----------

## ToXiC81

Juu kernelissä ei ole DRI päällä ja tv-out on pois päältä xorg.configissä.

Kone lakkaa reagoimasta kokonaan, eli tottelee ainoastaan resetti ja poweri nappia.

----------

## The_Oak

Minulla on täysin vastaava ongelma. Tosiaan olen kokeillut sekä nvidian että atin korteilla ja molemmillä tämä tapahtuu kun DRI on päällä. Kuitenkin jos käynnistän ensin windowsiin ja restarttaan linuxiin ongelma on hävinnyt. Se palaa kun virrat ottaa koneesta pois ja pistää uudelleen.

Kokoonpanoni on Asus A8V Deluxe, AMD Athlon64 3000+, 256MB DDR266, ATI Radeon 9600Pro

Xorgin logi näyttää vastaavalta kuin ToXiC81:n ongelmassa Ati:n kortin kanssa. Systeemiin pääsee edelleen käsiksi ssh:lla mutta jos ssh:n kautta tappaa X:n, kone jumittuu.

----------

## The_Oak

Sain ongelman ratkaistua ainakin omalta osaltani. Devfs/udev ja cold/hotplugin yhdistelmä ei osannut luoda /dev/dri/card* laitteita ja tämä aiheutti X:n jumittumisen käynnistyksessä. Kannattaa tarkistaa löytyykö kyseiset device-nodet.

----------

## IVIikko

Sellasen voisi sanoa että jos käytät niitä ati:n ajureita niin xorg.confin asetuksissa pitää olla kohdassa agpgart (tai jotain muuta) valittuna external eli ulkoinen moduli, ei ati:n oma, koska heti kun olin vaihtanut sen asetuksen x toimi kunnolla

----------

## ToXiC81

Juu...

Löytyy /dev/dri/card0, eli tuossa ei kait pitäisi olla ongelmaa?

Ja xorg.conffissa on laitettuna use external agpgart... olen kyllä kokeillut toisinkin päin varmuuden vuoksi mutta eipä ole auttanut.

Eli lopputuloksena tällä hetkellä ruutu pysyttelee edelleen mustana X:ssä  :Sad: 

Mutta kiitoksia vastauksista ja lisää apua otan ilolla vastaan jos jollakulla on jotain vielä lisättävää.

Alkaa mennä toivo pikkuhiljaa... Ehkä sitten seuraavan päivityksen myötä alkaisi toimia.

----------

## AnXa

Onko tossa sun koko Xorg confikki? Siitähän puuttuu serverlayout ja kaikkea tarpeellista...  :Shocked: 

Muuten sun kannattaisi kirjoittaa oma Xorg confikki jos ihan yleisen luettavuuden ja toimivuuden kannalta. Käytä vaikka mun confikkia pohjana. Se ei ole vaikeaa.

http://www.edu.lahti.fi/~aaspinen/files/linux/configs/xorg2.conf

lisäsin siihen dri alueen, vaikkei sitä kyllä oikeasti varmaan tarvita. minä en ole ainakaan tarvinnut sitä gentoossa. en sitten tiedä miten se atin kortilla toimii. Jos on jotain kysyttävää mikä tulee mihinkin niin kysy pois sitten. Ja mun näytön asetukset ja näytönohjaimen asetukset joudut ainakin vaihtamaan omiis.

----------

## ToXiC81

Ok... thänks.

Kokeilen kirjoitella ton xorg.conffin kokonaan ite kun nyt kiireiltäni kerkiän.

Toivottavasti saan sen sit sillai toimimaan.

Mitä nyt olen foorumia lukenut niin aika paljon on ollut ongelmia Radeon 9800XT:n kanssa.

Mutta ehkä tämä tästä.

----------

## bender3000

no pari kuukautta myöhäs   :Cool: , jos et ole saanu toimimaan niin koita tätä:

http://www.isovarvas.com/~yka/files/xorg.conf

siinä on mun xorg.conf

käyttää ati-drivers eli fglrx mokkulaa

Työpöytä 1600x1200 koneen ruudulla

ja oma workspace pienemmällä resoluutiolla TV:ssä

HTH

----------

